# Finally got him



## FIND and CATCH

Hunted this deer for 3 seasons got him on 12/22


----------



## FIND and CATCH

First time uploading from my phone not sure if it worked right


----------



## bear claw

Congratulations that's a beautiful animal


----------



## Grub Master

Good Job


----------



## oops1

Looks like it was well worth the wait.. That's a hammer. Congrats


----------



## 1eyefishing

Absolutely worth 3 seasons ... Congrats.


----------



## wvdawg

Monster!  Congratulations on your success.


----------



## Echo

Wow! As others have said, Congrats on a heck of a deer!


----------



## antharper

Heck yeah , congrats , and nice series of pictures !


----------



## glynr329

Awesome buck


----------



## Anvil Head

Some really nice knife handles there!
Congrats.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'd say you did sir! That is a very impressive buck brother!


----------



## GAGE

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## Kawaliga

That's a whopper of a buck.


----------



## bulldawgborn

man what a buck.    congratulations


----------



## Broken Tine

What a beast!
Congrats!


----------



## Northwestretriever

Absolute beast!!!  Buck of a lifetime!!!  Congrats to you sir!!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Holy smokes Bat Man! Congrats!


----------



## 27metalman

Nice going.  I imagine you have many hours invested into that harvest.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Man that is awesome!!!!!! What a hoss!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Wtg


----------



## Uptonongood

Beautiful! What a great looking animal.  What is the whole story?  Would love to hear it.


----------



## FIND and CATCH

Well it's a long story but he was shot by my neighbor in 2014 season didn't know where only that he wasn't recovered never had another pic of him that season, the next year he appeared in September with a scar just above his backbone and no change to his appearance other than he was a 10 instead of a 9 no encounters in 15


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

Did you kill him in turner county?


----------



## FIND and CATCH

No tift


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

FIND and CATCH said:


> No tift



Gotcha, nice buck! I had one on camera that looks almost identical off the Inaha Rd exit


----------



## Uptonongood

FIND and CATCH said:


> Well it's a long story but he was shot by my neighbor in 2014 season didn't know where only that he wasn't recovered never had another pic of him that season, the next year he appeared in September with a scar just above his backbone and no change to his appearance other than he was a 10 instead of a 9 no encounters in 15



What did your neighbor say when you showed him your deer?


----------



## FIND and CATCH

Just congrats nice deer glad u got him


----------



## gemihur

*Turkey with Grendel*

not a buck but a decent bird


----------



## moodman

Awesome buck, Congrats!!!


----------



## ShaftSlinger247

Any Update on the score?


----------



## bany

Congrats, glad that worked out for ya!


----------



## Big7

Man, that rack is TALL !

Congratulations on a MONSTER
in anybody's book !


----------



## drumbum77

Congrats!!!  Absolute stud!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart

Great deer! Nice to see someone with their elbows bent in a deer pic.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

2 year old thread.
Super deer. super tall. Great story.
The guy hasn’t posted in almost two years though.


----------



## jiminbogart

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> The guy hasn’t posted in almost two years though.


So, you're saying there's a chance he'll respond?


----------



## albrown100

FIND and CATCH said:


> Hunted this deer for 3 seasons got him on 12/22


Man that is a fine buck, got to love those  big high and tight racks !! Cograts


----------



## FIND and CATCH

Yeah this was a while back but 161 g 151 net ain't been on here in awhile


----------



## Bigga Trust

Congrats.  Awesome Buck!


----------



## Stickers

Congratulations nice buck!!


----------

